# Limitations of various sources



## designosaur (Mar 2, 2013)

Recentl listening to Sirius Sat radio in the car has me shocked at how dull and lifeless it sounds... even blue-tooth streaming of pandora off the iphone sounds better to me... 

Back to the home environment for a moment: 
I'm curious if anyone has the "best-case" specs for dynamic range, s/n, or whatever makes sense to you, for the various sources:

Sat Radio
Pandora streaming over direct TV
Pandora streamed over the Web 
Music streamed over you tube
Pandora or youtube transmitted over blue tooth device?

Just curious how they all stack up these days...

Cheers!


----------

